# For those of you who became pregnant while on the pill...



## arienette

Did you still get the withdrawal bleeding(the "period") when stopping the pills for the 7 days at the end of the pack? 
Also, how far along were you before you found out?


----------



## TashaAndBump

I got no bleeding at all - which is why I went to the doctors... I didn't expect them to tell me I was pregnant, though (obviously because I was on the pill...)

I did get all the symptoms of a period other than bleeding, though - hormonalness, tummy cramps, sore breasts etc... In fact, thinking back on it, I can't believe I didn't think I could be pregnant until the docotor told me I was! lol


----------



## Mango

I didn't get any bleeding at all, and waited two weeks before I took a pregnancy test, which was when I found out. So I'm guessing I was about 6 weeks along maybe. I did have period symptoms though such as cramping and fatigue


----------



## Ellianna

I didn't get the bleeding either.
I was about 8 weeks when I found out I think? I had just started some new medication at the time so I just assumed that that was the reason I hadn't had my peroid. Like Tasha, now I think about it I can't believe I didn't think I was pregnant!
xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I had a few bleeds which was what was worrying me, my AF was never regular which was why I was put on the pill in the first place, I was 6-7weeks when I found out


----------



## Lauren-x

I didn't get the bleed but I'd only been on the pill at the most being 3 weeks pregnant which is how many weeks I took the pill then had a week off before restarting and didn't go back on the pill because I hadn't had my 'period'. I was like 5 weeks 5 days when I found out. I found out on the Wednesday and worked out I'd be 6 weeks on the Friday. 

I only took the tests to withdraw the 'pregnant' reason for missing my period and I really thought I might of gotten a cyst of something even though I heard you don't get them on pill? The only other thing was sore boobs but I thought that could just be an odd coinscidence if I'd been lied on them :S

I cryed alot when the tests where positive, I was trying to convince myself that they show the other line anyway..And to think now I'm all excited :).


----------



## Jenny

I didn't get any bleeding when I found out I was pregnant with my son. I did have everything else though, the sore boobs, tired all the time etc. I waited 2 weeks before buying a pregnancy test and what a shock that was :rofl:. 
The precise words used from both my hubby and I were "What the F**k" :dohh:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Jenny said:


> I didn't get any bleeding when I found out I was pregnant with my son. I did have everything else though, the sore boobs, tired all the time etc. I waited 2 weeks before buying a pregnancy test and what a shock that was :rofl:.
> The precise words used from both my hubby and I were "What the F**ck" :dohh:

Haha. I phoned my husband from the doctors surger - his exact words were "I need a drink." lol Neither of us saw this coming until it hit us in the face... now we can't wait :D


----------



## Jenny

TashaAndBump said:


> Haha. I phoned my husband from the doctors surger - his exact words were "I need a drink." lol Neither of us saw this coming until it hit us in the face... now we can't wait :D

:rofl: That sounds like a normal reaction. My hubby thought I did it wrong and ran out to get another one :dohh:
But now we're so happy the pill didn't work, wouldn't give Drake up for anything in the world.:cloud9:


----------



## rach1606

Hi, I am a 22 yr old mother of 2... I've been on the pill since having my youngest in December 2006. I am a bit confused now as we weren't planning any more children yet but I have not had my period this months and was very light ( which is a bit unusual) last month... I've taken 2 tests but they have both come back negative... I have always been regular and am unsure as to how long it would take to find out if I am pregnant whilst being on the pill... Any help or opinions much appreciated . Thanks.


----------



## xxannxx

Hiya, just came across this thread, while looking for stories similar to mine. I'm currently on pill but missed 3 altogether in last pack (though not in row), the last missed pill being day before finishing pack. My withdrawal bleed came as normal (I think it was normal, I wasn't really checking for anything), but 1 week later started having symptoms of pregnancy (tiredness, bloating, cramps, tingly boobs, nausea, low back pain), I spoke to my Dr who said we can't rule out pregnancy, but to continue on pill until I'm sure. I take the last pill in this pack tonight, so will be waiting to see if have a bleed at weekend (and will be scrutinising it this time). Have done a HPT which was :bfn: but according to pack is really only effective 1 day after missing period, which I haven't yet. Obviously, this wasn't planned, as on pill, but now I have my hopes up and am hoping for a :bfp: result, though on other hand trying not to get my hopes up as maybe unlikely that I am pregnant.
Its just driving me mad waiting, I wana know now :hissy:


----------



## thediva

my periods stopped altogether in september last year, i went to see my family planning nurse who advised to continue taking the pill so i did, although a little hit and miss i have to confess!!!
anyway went for a pill check in december still no periods, was totally convinced not pregnant, told nurse as much, she said come back in new year if still no periods. anyways put it off as you do as i was having pains in that "area"!!!! i had the same pains a couple of years previously and had scans, was told i had 2 small cysts on each of my ovaries, so i assumed maybe they had grown. so one wednesay in march i got terrible pains, managed to get in to see nurse that morning, came away having been told i was pregnant and about 14-16 weeks at that!!!! i had to ring my husband at work because i was in such a state, totally not planned at all, and he just went oh f**k!!!! then he asked why i was crying!!!! at 36 years of age with a 13 year old daughter i thought my baby days were well over!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont know if i had the bleeds because was awhile ago. Was on pill for 3 half years.
I do remember not long before found out i wasnt having bleeds.
When found out i was pregnant i was 18weeks 6days

OHH and, i continued to talk my pill whole time till about 2 months before found out.
I did pregnancy test i had to have been around 12weeks or so i came back negative, i did another it was invaild.
I went to family planning clinic for some more of the pill i said was having really bad stomach pains etc etc, said just do pregnancy test incase, bang darkest red line ive ever seen in my life.


----------



## Jkelmum

I had a break thru bleed until 28 wks when i stopped takin pill cos i found out i was pregnant


----------



## xSAASx

I've been on the pill 4 years this November - my last month I was 5 days late and I'm worried about this month because I have really sore breasts :(


----------



## JayeD

I was on the pill when I became pregnant. I'm currently pregnant with my first child, a boy. 

I was 17 weeks when I found out, but wasn't told just how far along I was until I was actually 21 weeks. The first 2 doctors I had seen at the prenatal clinic thought I was 7-8 weeks when I first went in, then my second visit, they said I was 12 weeks. It wasn't until the 3rd exam that the 3rd doctor I saw actually listened to the heart beat and tested the height of the uterus told me that I was closer to 20 weeks. 

I didn't miss any pills with my birth control and I still had a few periods after I originally conceived. It wasn't until I was after 3 months that it stopped.


----------



## holds4

I had previous been on the injection for a year, but due to it making have a periods for months at a time I've now swapped to the pill.
The clinic said it could take up to 3 months for my body to take to the pill, but within the first day of taking the pill my body has adjusted perfectly.
My breasts feel tender, but I just think they could be growing as I'm only young.
My mum joked to me a few hours ago about 'being pregnant'. Ever since then I've been looking of websites for information.
I've taken all my pills correctly for the past 2 weeks, but I've got tender breasts, been moody and I have notice I've recently been really tired.
Is this just symptoms from the pill change over, or have I got pregnant?
Shall I wait till the end of my first pack and see if I have a withdrawal bleed and go from there..?


----------



## Newmommy2011

I was on the pill and missed my period the first week of January, so I got a test and oops! My bf's soldiers got past my bc! I had a ultrasound january 6th and they said I was just under 5 weeks :)


----------



## Newmommy2011

xSAASx said:


> I've been on the pill 4 years this November - my last month I was 5 days late and I'm worried about this month because I have really sore breasts :(

When I was on the pill i always got sore breasts when my period was coming. I was also on bc when I got pregnant too though.... My breasts were not only sore 24 7 (not just during that time of the month) but they also grew full cup size!!


----------



## kiwimama

well i kept having periods for 3 mths with dd. That's why I didn't find out until about 16 weeks I think it was.... shocking to say the least! :lol:


----------



## heyyady

I got pregnant on the pill 19 years ago, but had bleeding. Only went to the Dr because I couldn't shake "the flu". Yeah- "The Flu" is now 18 and starting college today :)


----------



## Newmommy2011

Got pregnant on the pill found out the 6th this month. Didn't have any bleeding... That's how I knew I was pregnant.


----------



## Webbykinskt

heyyady said:


> I got pregnant on the pill 19 years ago, but had bleeding. Only went to the Dr because I couldn't shake "the flu". Yeah- "The Flu" is now 18 and starting college today :)

This is awesome haha! Good luck with the twins! x


----------



## hh12

Hey I'm currently taking the pill and have had normal breaks! Havent even been getting sore boobs but am very moody, can never sleep, have put on we


----------



## hh12

Weight and have been having lots of heart palpitations! Do you think now might be the time to think that I'm pregnant?!


----------



## cw1975

I didn't have a withdrawal bleed did a test two weeks later and it was positive. However I did have a bleed at about about 8 weeks and 12 weeks because the pill was still in my system and my body was trying to have a period apparently.

Had I not done the test I wouldn't have found out until i was about 16 weeks because I had two 'light periods' xxx


----------

